# Fly Fishing anyone?



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Tom
I would love to take you up on your offer. I also have a cat that is dialed in for fishing and have quite a bit of experience on the sticks. Where are you located? Im out of Bayfield so Im assuming you cant be that far away. Hit me up when you are planning to go.
JT


----------



## Grambo3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tom


----------



## Grambo3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tom I'm retiring to Montrose 4/30 and plan on doing some fishing/boating. I have a 15' raft set-up for fishing/whitewater. and interested in some trips. My recents have been Gunny, Green ABC, Ladore, Yampa and North Platte.
Bill 970-819-6248


----------



## FishVailStevo (Jun 14, 2014)

Im out in Vail Valley always lookin for some trips, especially with someone that can row. Not only for fishing time but to also learn. Ive got a 13ft RMR with DRE san juan. I am a (wade)guide as well but would definitely enjoy some boat time with someone that knows their stuff from a boat. And if your trip leader status, would you consider some money to teach me and write hours off so I can become float cert?

Either way, maybe we can link up this summer and do some fishin. Its always nice to have someone who can fish and row, as we all know.


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Let me know if you are coming up to the Arkansas river. 970 402 0404


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Let me know, I've floated most of the trout rivers stem to stern. Im closer to Denver so don't make it out to gunny gorge more than every other year or two. Mostly floating arkansas, colorado, fork, eagle etc. Guided in my younger years back home in MT so think I can help with the oars and be a competent angler.


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

I am always looking for partners to fish/row on the Arkansas. I live on the river (Salida) and fish it several times a week. Let me know if you are out this way.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Salidaboater said:


> I am always looking for partners to fish/row on the Arkansas. I live on the river (Salida) and fish it several times a week. Let me know if you are out this way.


Not to hijack the thread but im floating the ark on sunday. Have a full boat but if you're floating maybe we can share a shuttle or something. Let me know, 303.248.6455


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Great thread! I'm looking to learn the Rio Grande this year- been flyfishing since 1970....rowing whitewater 6 years. Would be nice to meet some new folks to share the oars and a few beers.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

theusualsuspect said:


> Not to hijack the thread but im floating the ark on sunday. Have a full boat but if you're floating maybe we can share a shuttle or something. Let me know, 303.248.6455


What section are you floating?


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

PM sent Salida


----------

